# Robert Kitty 🐱



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

pretty biggun!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

What county may I ask ??


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

FlyFishRich said:


> What county may I ask ??


Washington


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Anywhere near Coolville?


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Lazy 8 said:


> Anywhere near Coolville?


Close to Marietta. Not the only one around there.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

turkeyt said:


> Close to Marietta. Not the only one around there.
> View attachment 461609
> View attachment 461610
> View attachment 461611


Pretty cool. I remember seeing one around Veto Lake years ago.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice! I swear one shot across the road in front of me on 44 near turnpike in portage co. a few weeks ago.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My BIL's hunting cabin is in Washington Co., about 7-9 miles up the Muskingum from Marietta. He puts cameras out. Plenty of deer and 'yotes. No Bobby's yet.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I get wayyyy more bobcats on camera than coyotes these days. To the point I have to avoid setting coyote traps in some areas because I don’t feel like releasing one. Think I got three coyote pics out of three cameras this fall. Probably 10 or so bobcat pics. One we also saw while hunting, its by far the biggest one I’ve ever seen, near the height of most coyotes.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Some people are not aware what havoc a bobcat can do on the wildlife. Unlike a yote they can climb and are much quicker. They will take on most game and are killing a lot of landowners house cats.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I’m starting to convince myself they are making a far bigger impact on fawn survival than I previously thought. No evidence at all, just speculation on my part. But they are the only new variable added in the last 5-10 years, the same period the deer population has dramatically dropped around my place.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

My backyard..


M.Magis said:


> I’m starting to convince myself they are making a far bigger impact on fawn survival than I previously thought. No evidence at all, just speculation on my part. But they are the only new variable added in the last 5-10 years, the same period the deer population has dramatically dropped around my place.


Same over here at my place.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Have two around my place that regularly show up on camera. I’ve seen them while hunting a couple times now too. See sign for about three years now. Also seems that red and gray fox are rebounding around my place also with quite a few camera pics. Noble county


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I knew it was a matter of time before I caught one in a coyote set. I try not to set where I know the cats travel, but this gate has too many coyotes using it to ignore. Luckily it wasn't one of the bigger ones we've seen this year. Even got it on video, which was neat to watch it work the two sets I have there before it finally stepped on a pan.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's cool How crazy was the release?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It wasn't terrible, but it would have been worth some laughs if someone had been there to video it. I took a large a Rubbermaid tote and put it over him, then moved it until his paw and the trap were out. I've done it a couple times to release some stupid buzzards that feel they need to check any bare bone in the bean field. But getting the tote over the bobcat wasn't near as easy. To get it above him I had to get in the catch circle, and every time I took my shot he'd snarl and roll around at the end of the chain, which would bring him right to my feet. I think the scariest part was kicking the tote off of him after he was out of the trap, hoping he would go the other way.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

lol, I agree. That would have made a good video.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I had a trail cam on my **** traps and had 2 different bobcats come up and sniff around, but luckily neither got caught,


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

turkeyt said:


> Some people are not aware what havoc a bobcat can do on the wildlife. Unlike a yote they can climb and are much quicker. They will take on most game and are killing a lot of landowners house cats.


Unless those bobcats got in the house to kill the cats, they aren't killing house cats. Anything running free is fair game.



M.Magis said:


> It wasn't terrible, but it would have been worth some laughs if someone had been there to video it. I took a large a Rubbermaid tote and put it over him, then moved it until his paw and the trap were out. I've done it a couple times to release some stupid buzzards that feel they need to check any bare bone in the bean field. But getting the tote over the bobcat wasn't near as easy. To get it above him I had to get in the catch circle, and every time I took my shot he'd snarl and roll around at the end of the chain, which would bring him right to my feet. I think the scariest part was kicking the tote off of him after he was out of the trap, hoping he would go the other way.


What you need is a stick to pull the tote off the cat and towards you! I think that would pretty much guarantee it would run the other way.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

1/26/21 Tuscarawas county


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Saw a Bobcat in the woods today and got another picture of one on my trail camera


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Got another trail cam picture


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

We have just seen more and more in south central Perry cty area I hunt as well. There is no doubting the population is growing and fast. I'm not a trapper, but IMO it is time to revisit a limited trapping season in some counties. I mean if a trapper like Magis cannot make sets in areas to avoid them and still ends up catching them I'd think that signals they are not scarce. It's funny to me because 20 years ago it was not too common to see a bobcat. It has now become perfectly normal and nearly all the bowhunters I know in the area see and film the bobcats. My buddy down there just texted my Tuesday this week he saw one while shed hunting that evening (no sheds). If the population continues this upward trajectory we will need to implement a trapping season of some kind sooner than later in some areas imo.


----------



## DUCKHEAD (Apr 28, 2007)

A buddy of mine works for division. He told me a few years ago they wanted a trapping season on them. When they had the councel meeting with public only the anti's showed up to complain so it did not go thru. They listened to them. I told him they should listen to them because they dont seal with facts and common sense but he said they showed up and they are going to take into consideration the public.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saw my first bobcat yesterday morning while driving. Rt. 668 just above Logan. Just a quick glimpse as it ran in front of my car. Darn near hit the rascal. I've had pics of them on my property but have yet to see one on my place.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Bad link


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Man rescues wife from bobcat attack in driveway in wild video


A North Carolina man ripped a rabid bobcat off his wife's back as it clawed and bit her in their driveway in a wild scene captured on video.




www.today.com


----------

